# aim on nozzles for wipers



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

Iv'e noticed recently that the nozzles on my altima on the driver side are aimed incorrectly. The nozzle has two holes...the left hole shoots too low and it sprays my inspection and registration stickers and the right hole sprays the very top of my windshield. It sprays so high that my moonroof gets sprayed. I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a way to re-aim the nozzles without going to the dealer. I was thinking of trying a bent paperclip but I don't want to damage the nozzle. Thanks, David


----------



## aaron629 (May 4, 2005)

*stick a needle*

I never tried it before but try sticking a needle in the hole and moving it around. If you screw it up just buy some new ones.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

aaron629 said:


> I never tried it before but try sticking a needle in the hole and moving it around. If you screw it up just buy some new ones.


exactly what i was going to say. try using the smallest sewing needle you can use so you dont jam some of the white corrosion too far into the nozzle.


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> exactly what i was going to say. try using the smallest sewing needle you can use so you dont jam some of the white corrosion too far into the nozzle.


thanks im going to try it and let you know if it works


----------



## aaron629 (May 4, 2005)

*hope it works*

Good hope it works.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

same thing i just did with my alty...i just used the tip of a nail, and moved and tested and moved and tested an well you get the point...works like a charm now


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tcratboy321 said:


> same thing i just did with my alty...i just used the tip of a nail, and moved and tested and moved and tested an well you get the point...works like a charm now


so it looks like you found this board too? 


so... is the original problem in this thread solved?


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

^^^ lol ..yup


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

tcratboy321 said:


> ^^^ lol ..yup



thanks for all the input i was the original person who started this thread and i used the smallest sewing needle i could find and it worked it took a total of like 5-10 minutes ot get the nozzles the way i wanted 
thanks again david


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

good stuff.


----------

